# A and O Tournament pics



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

My apologies these are so late. Had to create a new name and account since I couldn't log on.


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

more


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

W appreciate everyone's support and looking forward to next year!
Tight lines


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Boy those are some very nice cats!! Great job you guys.... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

awesome job guy's


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Now that's some catfish there ,congrats to all that fished !


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wish I could have made it. Where can I find the final weights.


----------



## Gregory305 (Mar 31, 2016)

I always love fishing this tournament and it gets better and more competitive every year. Keep up the great work in putting on an awesome tournament for a great cause.


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

Gregory305 said:


> I always love fishing this tournament and it gets better and more competitive every year. Keep up the great work in putting on an awesome tournament for a great cause.


I appreciate that sir. Glad you enjoy it


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

NitroNX898 said:


> Wish I could have made it. Where can I find the final weights.


A & O posted the results on their Facebook page. Here is a link to the image:

https://www.facebook.com/7511875716...187571624128/1042758419133707/?type=3&theater


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

cwhitney said:


> A & O posted the results on their Facebook page. Here is a link to the image:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/75118757162...187571624128/1042758419133707/?type=3&theater


You are in at least 2 of the pictures, right?


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You are in at least 2 of the pictures, right?


I am in 3 pictures. In addition to the 2 pictures where you can see my face, I am also in the picture of the wagon load of fish (total weight of our 5 fish was 193.7 lbs), but this picture only shows me from the belly to the knees. These 3 pictures are the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th pics in the second post.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job on a fine tournament and great catches!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Enjoyed the LOOK!!


----------

